# Why does Focus Izalco and Ergoride get so many "best of" magazine writeups



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

After testing too many bikes I've decided on a Scott CR1. The fit is perfect, price is 2012 seasonal and I have good luck with Scott mtb. Yet I'm kind of looking at the Focus Ergoride after reading about their awards and Best Of writeups. Can't find a Focus locally, but looking at the geometry, sale price and rave reviews, well, before I go with the Scott, there are a few questions.

For the past two years a Focus Izalco or Izalco Ergoride has garnered Best Of acclaim from magazines in the US and UK. I can see why a British mag such as Bikeradar gives a Euro brand (marketed as German, frames from Far East), but when reputable US magazines such as Bicycling and others write the same thing it makes me wonder what is so good about Focus? It is indeed the rider, but the superlatives for the Izalco or Ergoride are over the top.

The likes of Scott frames are always lighter yet no one ever mentions the Focus weight. Just the ride and all-around awesomeness. I'm a bit skeptical yet curious. The distribution, or lack of, makes getting feedback difficult from objective riders. 

Is it a case of advertising dollars garnering the kudos? Or do they truly offer a lot of bike for the money?


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if there are some advertising dollars at play but to be slightly less cynical, I'd guess that Focus has been very proactive for providing bikes for the tests that are used to declare a bike of the year in these articles. This puts them in the running when some other (possibly better) bikes are overlooked.

Having read a few of the articles (mainly in Cycling Plus), it seems that what makes them stand out is the value. They provide a good frame with good ride quality, stiffness, weight, etc for a good price. I'm sure there are other bikes that are just as good (or better) as far as performance goes but may cost a couple hundred dollars more. So if you like the Scott, would knowing that is a couple of hundred dollars more be a deal breaker?

In the end, fit is king. Make sure whatever you buy fits great and ride the wheels off it!


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Good input! The Scott fits so great it makes me smile on test rides, and that's just from the bike shop to the street without any fine tuning & personalization such as saddle or bar tilt, saddle, etc. Plus with season ending sales giving way to screaming deals.... Pricing is not the most important, but there are 1 or 2 Focus Ergorides left online in my size and spec preference for a big discount, but alas, can't test them. Guess a bird in hand is better than two in the bush.



carveitup said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there are some advertising dollars at play but to be slightly less cynical, I'd guess that Focus has been very proactive for providing bikes for the tests that are used to declare a bike of the year in these articles. This puts them in the running when some other (possibly better) bikes are overlooked.
> 
> Having read a few of the articles (mainly in Cycling Plus), it seems that what makes them stand out is the value. They provide a good frame with good ride quality, stiffness, weight, etc for a good price. I'm sure there are other bikes that are just as good (or better) as far as performance goes but may cost a couple hundred dollars more. So if you like the Scott, would knowing that is a couple of hundred dollars more be a deal breaker?
> 
> In the end, fit is king. Make sure whatever you buy fits great and ride the wheels off it!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I just bought my first Focus recently, it's easily on par with bikes I have owned that cost twice as much. Value is a big part of it, but they are beautifully designed and my Izalco is the perfect balance or racey and comfort.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

stunzeed said:


> I just bought my first Focus recently, it's easily on par with bikes I have owned that cost twice as much. Value is a big part of it, but they are beautifully designed and my Izalco is the perfect balance or racey and comfort.


Couldn't agree more. The Izalco is the best bike I've owned..... or took a test ride on for that matter. Fit and finish is excellent as well. If I could find a better bike, I probably couldn't afford it anyway.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

bikewriter said:


> Good input! The Scott fits so great it makes me smile on test rides, and that's just from the bike shop to the street without any fine tuning & personalization such as saddle or bar tilt, saddle, etc. Plus with season ending sales giving way to screaming deals.... Pricing is not the most important, but there are 1 or 2 Focus Ergorides left online in my size and spec preference for a big discount, but alas, can't test them. Guess a bird in hand is better than two in the bush.


As you said, you've "tested way too many bikes" and Scott fit makes you smile on test rides - that counts for FAR more than what magazine reviews say when you can't test ride the Focus. Even if those magazine tests were head to head between the Focus and Scott, still doesn't tell you which would fit and ride best for you. 

Questions I might consider, as "due diligence", since the Focus question is on your mind. How closely do the Scott and Focus geometries match? You know you like the geometry of the Scott. If they match closely, does anyone you know have one in size you'd ride that you could try? If not, how far are you willing to drive to try one? If answer is "not very far" given how much you like the Scott, then I think you know enough to call it a day and pull the trigger.


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

I have Scott CR1 and have ridden it regularly for the past 6 months. It is light agile and comfortable. It is hard to fault and excellent value for money. The bike also fits me very well. Never ridden a Focus but I would certainly have another CR1. Enjoy whatever you choose.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for all the objective input. It may be a sign but on the drive home I saw my first Focus atop a car. Same color and model I'm curious about. Thought about spinning around, but it was a highway, ha.

I can't find reach numbers on the Focus, but here are some. Ergoride is slacker in HA, slightly shorter in TT, has taller head tube, same SA and shorter WB.

ergoride
Ht: 72.5
SA: 73.5
TT: 55
Chainstay: 405
HT: 180
Wb: 987

Scott cr1 
Ht: 176 or 6.9 
Tt: 56cm
HA: 73d
SA: 73.5d
Chainstay: 405 or 15.9
Wb: 992 or 39.1 
Reach: 387 or 15.2

I'd like the Focus because it looks better than the Scott and it's not as common. That means nothing if the fit blows. I think the big price diff of about 700 bucks may swing me toward the Scott.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, it's done. I bought the new 2012 Scott CR1 Team for $1200 and sole the stock Aksium wheels to a friend for $200. Well below dealer cost (believe it's about $1440). Yeah, it's a white bike, but I'll slap on some black bar tape, my silver/black Antares braided carbon saddle, all black tubeless wheels, etc. Sell the heavy cassette for some lunch money.

I truly wanted the "rare" and colorful Focus, but having gone through two mountain bikes in 2012 that did not fit perfectly I was not willing to take a similar chance (both mtb bikes replaced with perfect fitting and glorious riding bikes that make me rave and brag to my friends way too much). Speedgoat was willing to give free shipping on the Ergoride 3.0 with Force (it's a demo with about 15 miles) but I didn't fall in love with the lighter SRAM shifting action and as mentioned didn't know if the Focus fit.

Again, thanks for the input on this thread. Common sense and objectivity won out over new bike euphoria.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Got an ironic chuckle out of your comment about Focus being less common than Scott - guess it all depends where you live. Just got home from a ride, bet I saw 10 Focus bikes and 1 Scott. Focus has done a strong job in San Diego market.

Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

True. I'm in Idaho, and Scott being in Sun Valley makes for a strong dealer network. 





LookDave said:


> Got an ironic chuckle out of your comment about Focus being less common than Scott - guess it all depends where you live. Just got home from a ride, bet I saw 10 Focus bikes and 1 Scott. Focus has done a strong job in San Diego market.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello bikewriter. I am pretty sure you will enjoy scott CR1, especially if it is a good fit.Please post and let us know what you think after a few rides. Incidentally I live in England and there plenty bikes of both makes over here. Cheers.


----------

